# Huge shipment of Geneza Pharmaceuticals & Naps intercepted coming out of Moldova-BEWA



## dexger (Jun 15, 2009)

*Huge shipment of Geneza Pharmaceuticals & Naps intercepted coming out of Moldova-BEWA*

you need to read it guys!
http://www.forbodybuilders.net/?p=1045


----------



## rottsnhell (Jun 15, 2009)

I find that hard to believe since I know someone that good a pack 2 days ago.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jun 15, 2009)

dexger said:


> you need to read it guys!
> http://www.forbodybuilders.net/?p=1045



That might have sounded convincing to many people. But you went wrong in one area... You fucking advertise the site you are promoting on here at the bottom in captial letters. Showing a certain unprofessionalism and biased view. Can you please stop advertising your source on this site. I assume you used Naps cos of them recently being mentioned on this site (a few times). I have to say you are being inventive in your marketing but stop posting crap on this site. If the above was true then why do I have 4 friends who ordered from him in the last 2 months who all got their stuff within 2 weeks or so. I guess even further evidence will be when I get my package very soon... it was shipped about 3/4 days ago. People please ignore all his posts. Plus if you wanna advertise a site you could atleast provide us one which is actually good and cheap. The prices on that site are more than double of my usual suppliers. Just fuck off cos your advertising is not gonna work here. You must have created about 10 usernames so far.


----------



## rocco-x (Jun 15, 2009)

just got 4 orders from him in the last month and a half,2 of them in the last 12 days!some people like to stir up shit b/c they've nothing better to do or are plain haters.the guy is golden in my book.


----------



## mgkc155 (Jun 16, 2009)

yea,its funny how this guy advertises his site-what a dick!!!


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jun 18, 2009)

Oh guess what I got today... let me think... oh my order... 7 days 

I had practically injected it before fully opening the package. No pain no soreness and that is test p. So looking forward to the next 10 weeks


----------



## mac762339 (Jun 18, 2009)

Cycle on !!!!!


----------



## MR.X (Jun 18, 2009)

This guy has been around (if its him) for as long as I can remember doing the same stupid shit he's trying here. Can't say whether a bust happened or not but my guess would be a big fat no and if it did [email protected]#s is as safe as a person can humanly be in his bizness so don't sweet it.


----------



## iraqkev (Jun 19, 2009)

Dude I hate to break it to you but when customs seize anything and they display it for the press it is displayed in a very ordered and neat way. They don't just throw a load of empty bottles in a box and take a picture of it like in the pic on that story.

Also that picture has five bottles and two baggies of pills. I really don't think that the law are going to release that as a picture of a successful raid or interception. Think about it. If that's all they've intercepted in the last few months then I'm pretty certain its safe to order from there.

Also I seriously doubt they have any audio tapes as it is illegal for law enforcement to record anybody without there express permission in Europe. And what are the videos of? Somebody putting a package in the mailbox? Thats going to hold up in court isn't? This guy has to go to jail for using the mail..... Come on now seriously....


----------

